# Victoria Ghosteps



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok well here it is fianlly finished and running. Those that have been following the Ghosteps thread this is my use of the board. I have set this up on grass in the past and it hides the wires and the Tricycle motor pretty dang good especially at night. Thanks to Jeff Wheat for designing the Ghoststeps board. Otaku, Dave in the Grave, indianaholmes, and the rest of you who helped inspire this creation hehe


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Nice job... I love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it! Can you show us how you made the foot step lights?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I see a lot of great stuff here on the forum, but my favorites are always the ones that are completely original ideas. It's great to see something I haven't seen before. That is way awesome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very creative and creepy. Great job.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! Great idea!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I love it and I would also like to know how the foot steps were made. I looked for the ghosteps thread, but could not find it.

Thanks,
Dorian


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome effect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everything just works on this prop - the squeaky turning wheel, the sound track, the fading footsteps. Bravo!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOVE it..very nice effect!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm assuming plexy and leds? Really nice effect!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

This came out really nice, Great work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, what they said!  Really ... just an awesome effect!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

what happened to the vid?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the great compliments. Feet are made with plexi and leds the thread I referred to is on another forum.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

that one of the best props I have ever seen! You really captured a supernatural moment. Bravo!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just freakin' BRILLIANT! Bravo!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh, yeah! That will have the TOTs backing up and screaming for mommy. Well done!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

That is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Erie spooky, very cool.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very creepy and awesome!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW!!! That is beyond awesome!!!!! Truly. I love it!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that is so cool- i just keep on watching it over and over again


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Blown away, totally eerie, Hlmn! What a scene creator you are. Wow.

The only thing I would suggest after watching the videos was maybe some type of small reflector on the bike wheel that might catch ToTers attention a little bit sooner if you can get the light to shine on it. Love the look of the tricycle, the green lighting, the audio and the footprints. This is one prop and effect I will never forget and am sure everyone who sees it won't either. Those lucky ToTers in your neighborhood!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just had to throw this in. Called my hubby over to see the videos, first showing him the one of the prop at night and then the behind-the-scenes one. After we watched the night one, and I'm like "isn't this GREAT?!", he says "I don't get why people do this"....then after he watches the second one says, "well if we ever did something like this and I doubt we will, you'd have kids and adults walking all over it picking it up to see it!"....duh, it's called a fence...THIS is the wall I face every Halloween since buying a house that we could decorate for Halloween....arrrgghh! Sad thing is hubby has a lot of technical skill to help pull off props like this...He's got the brain, if he only had a kid's heart...I know he's got something like one because he married me who is so opposite of him and I know he likes that Halloween part of me.....I don't care what he says, it rocks and I love it!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

In the right atmosphere, that would scare the pants off somebody. Well, me at least. I always find little kid scary to be really scary. Love the voice sound work. A great mix of props for the effect.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Spookie said:


> Just had to throw this in. Called my hubby over to see the videos, first showing him the one of the prop at night and then the behind-the-scenes one. After we watched the night one, and I'm like "isn't this GREAT?!", he says "I don't get why people do this"....then after he watches the second one says, "well if we ever did something like this and I doubt we will, you'd have kids and adults walking all over it picking it up to see it!"....duh, it's called a fence...THIS is the wall I face every Halloween since buying a house that we could decorate for Halloween....arrrgghh! Sad thing is hubby has a lot of technical skill to help pull off props like this...He's got the brain, if he only had a kid's heart...I know he's got something like one because he married me who is so opposite of him and I know he likes that Halloween part of me.....I don't care what he says, it rocks and I love it!


Bummer with the hubby. My sweetheart doesnt involve herself in the prop creation but she does enjoy the finished product and appreciates the efforts that went into them. She has ZERO mechanical or technical skill and is a little shy on imagination. Sometimes I think she left her inner child at Walmart or something. To be fair she does get into the swing of the holiday and likes to shop for decorations, do the parties, put in her two cents if I ask her for advice or an opinion, although she _lets_ me get the pleasure from doing most of the work. Isnt she sweet?


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I am always amazed each time I sign on here how talented the members are. I think this is the most original prop I have seen so far. I agree with other members who say that kid creepy is way more creepy...like the singsong starting off the scene. Makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up like a mohawk hairdo.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

absolutely amazing. that's the kind of stuff I really like to see. Original and spooky but understated.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I really want to see this, but the video just has an X on it. I tried searching under youtube, but get nothing that looks right for Victoria or Ghoststeps or ghosteps. Any hints for finding it?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow brilliant idea! I just saw your Halloween video and I just loved the tricycle scene. This is such a great idea!


----------

